# Space Saver Rack



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Not too sure about the name I gave it. I am currently doing a project and needed to stain and finish some beaded paneling. A total of fifteen pieces and not too much room in my cluttered up shop to lay them flat to dry to dry so I came up with this. I took two two by sixes and routed 1/4" grooves 1/2" deep in each one side by side. Once stained you handle them by the edges and drop them in the grooves. They naturally lean back and the edges will be covered with trim so if it leaves a mark it's no big deal. Just can't open the other door and let the wind flip them out. I applied the stain with my home made HVLP rig. The top coat goes on tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Good!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------

